# Red spot on shell



## Titan davis (Sep 3, 2016)

So i went to check on my baby leopard toroise earlier this morning and give him a soak. But then i noticed he had a red spot on the back of his shell. I have no idea what this is and i have never seen it before. If anybody could help that would be great.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2016)

Has he been dropped, or has anything fallen on him? It looks like a bruise. There also seems to be a tinge of red in the two scutes in front of that one. Maybe you should take him to a tortoise vet. Red showing through the shell also sometimes indicates septicemia, however that's usually in the growth seams.


----------



## Kasia (Sep 3, 2016)

Titan davis said:


> So i went to check on my baby leopard toroise earlier this morning and give him a soak. But then i noticed he had a red spot on the back of his shell. I have no idea what this is and i have never seen it before. If anybody could help that would be great.
> View attachment 185670


Vet, a good one, ASAP


----------



## Pearly (Sep 3, 2016)

It's blood collection due to either trauma causing blood vessel tear and blood seeping into the tissue, or blood seeping into the tissue due to blood poisoning called septicemia. It has to be a significant amt of blood to show through the shell. In either case, I'd be on the phone NOW asking my reptile vet for emergent type of visit (not the kind they have for check ups, like "next Friday") . Of course you can also do the "watchful waiting", keep this baby warm (85F) and do 2x day warm baths, observe eating/sleeping/pee/poo/behavior ... But if this were my baby tort I'be calling vet to get seen today.
I pray that I'm missing another, much more benign option. Please, keep us posted.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 3, 2016)

A very warm welcome to the forum! 

Am no tort expert, but I'd suggest a visit to the vet *ASAP*, and good luck.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## Titan davis (Sep 3, 2016)

Thank you all so much for all of the information and advice. I havent dropped him and there isnt anything heavy enough to hurt him in his enclosure so im guessing its septicemia. Does anybody know how this is caused and what it does? I have only heard of MBD for tortoises so this is all completely new to me. Again thak you all so much for the support this is the nicest anybody has been to me on this forum.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 3, 2016)

Titan davis said:


> Thank you all so much for all of the information and advice. I havent dropped him and there isnt anything heavy enough to hurt him in his enclosure so im guessing its septicemia. Does anybody know how this is caused and what it does? I have only heard of MBD for tortoises so this is all completely new to me. Again thak you all so much for the support this is the nicest anybody has been to me on this forum.


Is this tort kept alone? Is there another animal that could have had a go at him?

You do need to get your tort to a good tort vet as soon as possible


----------



## Titan davis (Sep 3, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> Is this tort kept alone? Is there another animal that could have had a go at him?
> 
> You do need to get your tort to a good tort vet as soon as possible


Nope he lives all alone. I try to keep him away from all of my other animals because I have heard that they get sick easily. There is a huge storm where I live right now (I live in South Florida) but I am going to contact a vet as soon as possible. I have also emailed Kamp Kenan. He owns a tortoise sanctuary in Florida and he owns a group of leopards.


----------



## Titan davis (Sep 3, 2016)

Update: I took him to a guy nearby and he said that nugget (my tortoise) was dehydrated. He gave me aquatic turtle diet and said that it would help. When I asked him about the red spot he said that it was normal. I'm a little skeptical about this because the expert I contacted even said it could be septicemia. If anybody knows if this is the right thing to do any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2016)

Occasionally I give my Forest type tortoises (Manouria, Red and Yellowfooted, box turtles) moistened aquatic turtle food, but I wouldn't consider giving it to my herbivore tortoises, like the leopards.

A dehydrated tortoise has sunken in eyes. I couldn't see that in your picture.


----------



## Titan davis (Sep 3, 2016)

His eyes match up with the rest of his head. They arent sticking out but they arent too far in either.


----------



## Titan davis (Sep 3, 2016)

I am looking for an exotic vet but there doesn't seem to be any near me. If I can't find a vet or i can't afford the vet bills I will have to rehome him to someone who can. Which sucks because he is my favorite animal out of all of the ones I have ever owned. It has been a rough day so thank you for all of the support.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 3, 2016)

Titan davis said:


> I am looking for an exotic vet but there doesn't seem to be any near me. If I can't find a vet or i can't afford the vet bills I will have to rehome him to someone who can. Which sucks because he is my favorite animal out of all of the ones I have ever owned. It has been a rough day so thank you for all of the support.


Whereabouts do you live? Someone may be able to recommend one.


----------



## Titan davis (Sep 3, 2016)

I live in Hobe Sound Florida. It is about 30 minutes away from Jupiter Florida.


----------



## Titan davis (Sep 6, 2016)

Update: we were able to get him to a vet on sunday. They said he had a resperatory infection andhe has apperently had since we for him. He gave nugget two shots and that helped him a little but he still will not eat I soak him twice a day and put vegetable baby food in the soaking water. The suggested syringe feeding him but i have no idea how to do that. Does anybody know how to get him to eat?


----------



## GingerLove (Sep 6, 2016)

He might just be traumatized because of the vet visit, in which case he'll eat soon. However, I usually try bumping my tort's beak with food repeatedly. Eventually, she thinks something is caught in her beak and opens her mouth to get rid of it, and I cram the food inside. Not exactly a professional way to do it, but it works for me. I hope you are able to keep him. Keep up the good work. I live in Florida as well, and I've heard LOTS of great things about Camp Kenan, he is a good resource. Good luck.


----------

